# Youve been cut off!



## photognewbie (Aug 8, 2007)

Was just shooting and got this one by acccident..my dog looking a little drunk. Terrible pic but funny nonetheless


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats probably one of the best expressions that I have seen on an animal.  Nice capture.


----------

